
Bringing back RSS won't decentralize web publishing - jameslittle
https://jameslittle.me/2018/04/24/rss-decentralized-web.html
======
superkuh
>In this hypothetical decentralized future internet, discoverability would be
the responsibility of individual readers,

Older readers may remember this as 'surfing the web' and it works just fine. I
often click through to load up the page of an interesting RSS post (usually
even). And it's there on the blogroll (read: webring) or the like that I find
new sites.

>Publishers have complete control over what goes in their RSS feed,

And they don't over their web pages? At least on RSS I'm not getting embedded
JS ads with tracking and analytics.

